# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  'बाकर' मेंहदी की ग़ज़लें

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 1927

*जन्म स्थान*
रूदौली






अब ख़ानमाँ-ख़राब की मंज़िल यहाँ नहीं
कहने को आशियाँ है मगर आशियाँ नहीं

इश्*क़-ए-सितम-नवाज़ की दुनिया बदल गई
हुस्न-ए-वफ़ा-शनास ��*ी कुछ बद-गुमाँ नहीं

मेरे सनम-कदे में कई और बुत ��*ी हैं
इक मेरी ज़िंदगी के तुम्हीं राज़-दाँ नहीं

तुम से बिछड़ के मुझ को सहारा तो मिल गया
ये और बात है के मैं कुछ शादमाँ नहीं

अपने हसीन ख़्वाब की ताबीर ख़ुद करे
इतना तो मोतबर ये दिल-ए-ना-तवाँ नहीं

जुल्फ़-ए-दराज़ क़िस्सा-ए-ग़म में उलझ न जाए
अंदेशा-हा-ए-इश्*क कहाँ हैं कहाँ नहीं

हर हर क़दम पे कितने सितारे बिखर गए
लेकिन रह-ए-हयात अ��*ी कहकशां नहीं

सैलाब-ए-ज़िंदगी के सहारे बढ़े चलो
साहिल पे रहने वालों का नाम ओ निशां नहीं



'Bakar' Mehndi ki ghazale 

Ghazal Written by 'Bakar' Mehndi

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

और कोई जो सुने ख़ून के आँसू रोए
अच्छी लगती हैं मगर हम को तुम्हारी बातें

हम मिलें या न मिलें फिर भी कभी ख़्वाबों में
मुस्कुराती हुई आएँगी हमारी बातें

हाए अब जिन पे मुसर्रत का गुमाँ होता है
अश्*क बन जाँएगी इक रोज़ ये प्यारी बातें

याद जब कोई दिलाएगा सर-ए-शाम तुम्हें
जगमगा उट्ठेंगी तारों में हमारी बातें

उन का मग़रूर बनाया है बड़ी मुश्किल से
आईना बन के रहें काश हमारी बातें

मिलते मिलते यूँ ही बे-गाने से हो जाएँगे
देखते देखते खो जाएँगी सारी बातें

बो बहुत सोचें तड़प उट्ठीं मगर ऐ ‘बाक़िर’
याद आईं तो न आईं ये तुम्हारी बातें

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बदल के रख देंगे ये तसव्वुर के आदमी का वक़ार क्या है
ख़ला में वो चाँद नाचता है ज़माँ मकाँ का हिसार क्या है

बहक गए थे सँभल गए हैं सितम की हद से निकल गए हैं
हम अहल-ए-दिल ये समझ गए हैं कशाकश-ए-रोज़गार क्या है

अभी न पूछो के लाला-जारों से उठ रहा है धुवाँ वो कैसा
मगर ये देखो के फूल बनने का आरजू-मंद ख़ार क्या है

वही बने दुश्*मन-ए-तमन्ना जिन्हें सिखाया था हम ने जीना
अगर ये पूछें तो किस से पूछें के दोस्ती का शेआर क्या है

कभी है शबनम कभी शरारा फ़लक से टूटा तो एक तारा
ग़म-ए-मोहब्बत के राज़-दारों ये गौहर-ए-आबदार क्या है

बहार की तुम नई कली हो अभी अभी झूम कर खिली हो
मगर कभी हम से यूँ ही पूछो के हसरतों का मज़ार क्या है

बईं तबाही दिखाए हम ने वो मोजज़े आशिक़ी के तुम को
बईं अदावत कभी न कहना के आप सा ख़ाक-सार क्या है

बने कोई इल्म ओ फ़न का मालिक के मैं हूँ राह-ए-वफ़ा का सालिक
नहीं है शोहरत की फ़िक्र ‘बाक़िर’ गज़ल का इक राज़-दार क्या है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चाहा बहुत के इश्*क़ की फिर इब्तिदा न हो
रूसवाइयों की अपनी कहीं इंतिहा न हो

जोश-ए-वफ़ा का नाम जुनूँ रख दिया गया
ऐ दर्द आज ज़ब्त-ए-फु़गाँ से सिवा न हो

ये ग़म नहीं के तेरा करम हम पे क्यूँ नहीं
ये तो सितम है तेरा कहीं सामना न हो

कहते हैं एक शख़्स की ख़ातिर जिए तो क्या
अच्छा यूँ ही सही तो कोई आसरा न हो

ये इश्*क़ हद-ए-ग़म से गुज़र कर भी राज़ है
इस कशमकश में हम सा कोई मुब्तला न हो

इस शहर में है कौन हमारा तेरे सिवा
ये क्या के तू भी अपना कभी हम-नवा न हो

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दर्द-ए-दिल आज भी है जोश-ए-वफ़ा आज भी है
ज़ख्म खाने का मोहब्बत में मज़ा आज भी है

गर्मी-ए-इश्*क निगाहों में नहीं है न सही
मुस्कुराती हुई आँखों में हया आज भी है

हुस्न पाबन्द-ए-कफ़स इश्*क़ असीर-ए-आलाम
ज़िंदगी जुर्म-ए-मोहब्बत की सज़ा आज भी है

हसरतें ज़ीस्त का सरमाया बनी जाती हैं
सीना-ए-इश्*क़ पे वो मश्*क-ए-जफ़ा आज भी है

दामन-ए-सब्र के हर तार से उठता है धुवाँ
और हर ज़ख्म पे हँगामा उठा आज भी है

अपने आलाम ओ मसाइब का वही दरमाँ है
‘‘दर्द का हद से गुजरना’’ ही दवा आज भी है

‘मीर’ ओ ‘गालिब’ के ज़माने से नए दौर तलक
शाएर-ए-हिंद गिरफ़्तार-ए-बला आज भी है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दुश्*मन-ए-जाँ कोई बना ही नहीं
इतने हम लाएक़-ए-जफ़ा ही नहीं

आज़मा लो के दिल को चैन आए
ये न कहना कहीं वफ़ा ही नहीं

हम पशेमाँ हैं वो भी हैराँ हैं
ऐसा तूफाँ कभी उठा ही नहीं

जाने क्यूँ उन से मिलते रहते हैं
ख़ुश वो क्या होंगे जब ख़फा ही नहीं

तुमने इक दास्ताँ बना डाली
हम ने तो राज़-ए-ग़म कहा ही नहीं

ग़म-गुसार इस तरह से मिलते हैं
जैसे दुनिया में कुछ हुआ ही नहीं

ऐ जुनूँ कौन सी ये मंज़िल है
क्या करें कुछ हमें पता ही नहीं

मौत के दिन क़रीब आ पहुँचे
हाए हम ने तो कुछ किया ही नहीं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हज़ार चाहा लगाएँ किसी से दिल लेकिन
बिछड़ के तुझ से तेरे शहर में रहा न गया

कभी ये सोच के रोए के मिल सके तस्कीं
मगर जो रोने पे आए तो फिर हँसा न गया

कभी तो भूल गए पी के नाम तक उन का
कभी वो याद जो आए तो फिर पिया न गया

सुनाया करते थे दिल को हिकायत-ए-दौराँ
मगर जो दिल ने कहा हम से वो सुना न गया

समझ में आने लगा जब फ़साना-ए-हस्ती
किसी से हाल-ए-दिल-ए-राज़ फिर कहा न गया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इस दर्ज़ा हुआ ख़ुश के डरा दिल से बहुत मैं
ख़ुद तोड़ दिया बढ़ के तमन्नाओं का धागा

ता-के न बनूँ फिर कहीं इक बंद-ए-मजबूर
हाँ कैद़-ए-मोहब्बत से यही सोच के भागा

ठोकर जो लगी अपने अज़ाएम ने सँभाला
मैं ने तो कभी कोई सहारा नहीं माँगा

चलता रहा मैं रेत पे प्यासा तन-ए-तन्हा
बहती रही कुछ दूर पे इक प्यार की गंगा

मैं तुझ को मगर जान गया था शम्मा-ए-तमन्ना
समझी थी के जल जाएगा शाएर है पतिंगा

आँखों में अभी तक है ख़ुमार-ए-ग़म-ए-जानाँ
जैसे के कोई ख़्वाब-ए-मोहब्बत से है जागा

जो ख़ुद को बदल देते हैं इस दौर में ‘बाक़िर’
करते हैं हक़ीक़त में वो सोने पे सुहागा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इश्*क की सारी बातें ऐ दिल पागल-पन की बातें हैं
ज़ुल्फ-ए-सिह के साए में भी दार-ओ-रसन की बातें है

वीरानों में जा के देखो कैसे कैसे फूल खिले हैं
दीवानों के होंटों पर अब सर ओ सुमन की बातें हैं

कल तक अपने ख़ून के आँसू मिट्टी में मिल जाते थे
आज इसी मिट्टी से पैदा नज़्म-ए-चमन की बातें हैं

ठोकर खाते फिरते हैं इक सुब्ह यहाँ इक शाम वहाँ
आवारा की सारी बातें कोह ओ दमन की बातें हैं

देखें कब किरनें उभरेंगी देखें कब तारें डूबेंगे
हिज्र की शब में अब तक यारो सुब्ह-ए-वतन की बातें हैं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जो ज़माने का हम-ज़बाँ न रहा
वो कहीं भी तो कामराँ न रहा

इस तरह कुछ बदल गई है ज़मीं
हम को अब ख़ौफ़-ए-आसमाँ न रहा

जाने किन मुश्*किलों से जीत हैं
क्या करें कोई मेहर-बाँ न रहा

ऐसी बेगानगी नहीं देखी
अब किसी का कोई यहाँ न रहा

हर जगह बिजलियों की योरिश है
क्या कहीं अपना आशियाँ न रहा

मुफ़लिसी क्या गिला करें तुझ से
साथ तेरा कहाँ कहाँ न रहा

हसरतें बढ़ के चूमती है क़दम
मंज़िलों का कोई निशां न रहा

ख़ून-ए-दिल अपना जल रहा है मगर
शम्मा के सर पे वो धुवाँ न रहा

ग़म नहीं हम तबाह हो के रहे
हादसा भी तो नागहाँ न रहा

क़ाफ़िले ख़ुद सँभल सँभल के बढ़े
जब कोई मीर-ए-कारवाँ न रहा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्या ख़बर थी के कभी बे-सर-ओ-सामाँ होंगे
फ़स्ल-ए-गुल आते ही इस तरह से वीराँ होंगे

दर-ब-दर फिरते रहे ख़ाक उड़ाते गुज़री
वहशत-ए-दिल तेरे क्या और भी एहसाँ होंगे

राख होने लगीं जल जल के तमन्नाएँ मगर
हसरतें कहती हैं कुछ और भी अरमाँ होंगे

ये तो आग़ाज-ए-मसाइब है न घबरा ऐ दिल
हम अभी और अभी और परेशां होंगे

मेरी दुनिया में तेरे हुस्न की रानाई है
तेरे सीने में मेरे इश्*क़ के तूफ़ाँ होंगे

काफ़री इश्*क़ का शेवा है मगर तेरे लिए
इस नए दौर में हम फिर से मुसलमाँ होंगे

लाख दुश्*वार हो मिलना मगर ऐ जान-ए-जहाँ
तुझ से मिलने के इसी दौर में इमकाँ होंगे

तू इन्हीं शेरों पे झूमेगी ब-अंदाज़-ए-दीगर
हम तेरी बज़्म में इक रोज़ ग़ज़ल-ख़्वाँ होंगें

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्या क्या नहीं किया मगर उन पर असर नहीं
शायद के अपनी सई-ए-जुनूँ कार-गर नहीं

घबरा के चाहते हैं के गर्दिश में हम रहें
मंज़िल कहीं न हो कोई ऐसा सफ़र नहीं

मिल जाए एक रात मोहब्बत की ज़िंदगी
फिर ख़्वाहिश-ए-हयात हमें उम्र भर नहीं

आवारगी में लुत्फ़ ओ अज़ीयत के बावजूद
ऐसा नहीं हवा के फ़िक्र-ए-सहर नहीं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लरज़ लरज़ के न टूटें तो वो सितारे क्या
जिन्हें न होश हो ग़म का वो ग़म के मारे क्या

महकते ख़ून से सहरा जले हुए गुलशन
नज़र-फरेब हैं दुनिया के ये नज़्जारे क्या

उम्मीद-ओ-बीम की ये कशमकश है राज़-ए-हयात
सुकूँ-नवाज़ हैं इस के सिवा सहारे क्या

कोई हज़ार मिटाए उभरते आए हैं
हम अहल-ए-दर्द जुनून-ए-जफ़ा से हारे क्या

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

महफिलों में जा के घबराया किये
दिल को अपने लाख समझाया किये

यास की गहराइयों में डूब कर
ज़ख्म-ए-दिल से ख़ुद को बहलाया किये

तिश्*नगी में यास ओ हसरत के चराग़
ग़म-कदे में अपने जल जाया किये

ख़ुद-फ़रेबी का ये आलम था के हम
आईना दुनिया को दिखलाया किये

ख़ून-ए-दिल उनवान-ए-हस्ती बन गया
हम तो अपने साज़ पर गाया किये

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वो रिंद क्या के जो पीते हैं बे-ख़ुदी के लिए
सुरूर चाहिए वो भी कभी कभी के लिए

ये क्या के बज़्म में शमएँ जला के बैठे हो
कभी मिलो तो सर-ए-राह दुश्*मनी के लिए

अवध की शाम-रफ़ीकों को मह-जबीनों को
हर इक छोड़ के आए थे बम्बई के लिए

मगर ये क्या के ब-जु़ज़ दर्द कुछ हमें न मिला
अजीब शहर है ये एक अजनबी के लिए

हज़ार चाहें न छूटेगी हम से ये दुनिया
यहीं रहेंगे मोहब्बत की बे-कसी के लिए

कोई पनाह नहीं कोई जा-ए-अमन नहीं
हयात जुहद-ए-मुसलसल है आदमी के लिए

ये कह रहा है कोई अपने जाँ-निसारों से
कुछ और चाहिए अब रस्म-ए-आशिक़ी के लिए

कहाँ कहाँ न पुकारा कहाँ कहाँ न गए
बस इक तबस्सुम-ए-पिहाँ की रौशनी के लिए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई इमेज किसी बात का हसीं साया
नए पुराने ख़यालों का इक अछूता मेल
किसी की याद का भटका हुआ कोई जुगनू
किसी के नीले से काग़ज़ पे चंद अधूरे लफ़्ज़
बग़ावतों का पुराना घिसा पिटा नारा
किसी किताब में ज़िंदा मगर छुपी उम्मीद
पुरानी ग़ज़लों की इक राख बे-दिली ऐसी
ख़ुद अपने आप से उलझन अजीब बे-ज़ारी
ग़रज़ कि मूड के सौ रंग आईने परतव
मगर ये क्या हुआ अब कुछ भी लिख नहीं सकता
न जाने कब से ये बे-मअ’नी ख़ामुशी बे-मुहीत
ख़ुद अपने साए से मैं छुट गया हूँ या शायद
कहीं मैं लफ़्ज़ों की दुनिया को छोड़ आया हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हवाएँ चलती हैं थमती हैं बहने लगती हैं
नए लिबास नए रंग-रूप सज-धज से
पुराने ज़ख़्म नए दिन को याद करते हैं 
वो दिन जो आ के नक़ाबें उतार डालेगा
नज़र को दिल से मिलाएगा दिल को बातों से
हर एक लफ़्ज़ में मअ’नी की रौशनी होगी

मगर ये ख़्वाब की बातें सराब की यादें
हर एक बार पशीमान दिल गिरफ़्ता हैं
सुब्ह के सार ही अख़बार वहशत-ए-अफ़्ज़ा हैं
हर एक रहज़न-ओ-रहबर की आज बन आई
कि अब हर एक जियाला है सोरमा सब हैं

बताऊँ किस से कि मैं मुंतज़िर हूँ जिस दिन का
वो शायद अब न कभी आएगा ज़माने में
कहाँ पे है मिरा गोडो मुझे ख़बर ही नहीं
उसे मैं ढूँड चुका रोम और लंदन में
न मास्को में मिला औन र चीन ओ पैरिस में
भला मिलेगा कहाँ बम्बई की गलियों में

ये इंतिज़ार-ए-मुसलसल ये जाँ-कनी ये अज़ाब
हर एक लम्हा जहन्नम हर एक ख़्वाब सराब

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ख़ून का हर इक क़तरा जैसे
दीमक बन कर दौड़े
नाकामी के ज़हर को चाटे
दर्द में घुलता जाए
छलनी जिस्म से रिसते लेकिन
अरमानों के रंग
जिन का रूप में आना मुश्किल
और जब भी अल्फ़ाज़ में ढल कर
काग़ज़ पर बह निकले
ख़ाके तस्वीरों के बनाए

आँखें तारे हाथ शुआएँ
दिल का सदफ़ है जिस मे
कितने सच्चे मोती भरे हुए हैं
बाहर आते ही ये मोती
शबनम बन कर उड़ जाते हैं
जैसे अपना खोया सूरज ढूँढ रहे हैं

मैं अपने अंजाम से पहले
शायद इक दिन
इन ख़ाकों में रंग भरूँगा
ये भी तो मुमकिन है लेकिन
मैं भी इक ख़ाका बन जाऊँ
जिस को दीमक चाट रही हो

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इक ख़ुश्बू दर्द-ए-सर की मुरझाई कलियों को खिलाए जाती है
ज़ेहन में बिच्छू उम्मीदों के डंक लगाते हैं
हिचकी ले कर फिर ख़ुद ही मर जाते हैं
दिल की धड़कन सच्चाई के तल्ख़ धुएँ को गहरा करती पैहम बढ़ती जाती है
पेट में भूक डकारें लेती रहती है
फिर रग रग में सूइयाँ बन कर भागी भागी फिरती हैं
पूरे जिस्म में दर्द का इक लावा सा बहता रहता है
ऐसा मुझ को लगता है
जैसे मैं
आख़िरी क़य में दुनिया की सारी ग़िज़ाएँ ख़्वाब ओ हक़ीक़त की आलाइश
आदर्शों की मीठी शराबें
ये जीवन
सारा का सारा उगल दूँगा
शायद मुझ को इस लम्हे निरवान मिले

----------

